# Kaufberatung: Maus-Gleiter und Gaming Tastatur



## snuggle (11. Mai 2007)

Moin Forum,

ich bräuchte bei 2 Fragen Eure Hilfe:

1) Maus Pads/Gleiter: Ich meine die kleinen Rutschgleiter unter der Maus.
Welche sind die besten und wo kann ich die kaufen?
Ich habe meine alte Logitech (ich glaube es war eine MX 400) jetzt gegen eine MX 518 tauschen müssen, weil die Gleiter hin waren.
Ok, die MX 518 mit der einstellbaren Empfindlichkeit ist schon cool, aber eigentlich war es doch schade. Ich hätte die alte wohl etwas besser pflegen sollen 

Daher die Frage: wo bekomme ich für die MX 518 am besten neue Gleiter und welche sind die besten? Gibrt es Unterschiede? Ich habe ein Terratec Mystify Pad, so ein flaches mit gut gleitender Kunststoffoberfläche.

2) Welche Tastatur ist zu Gamen am besten? Meine ist schon sehr alt und die Space Taste ist zu schwergängig, wenn man sie von WSAD anschlägt...
Ich brauche allerdings keinen Multimedia Schnick Schnack, sie soll auch nicht Wireless sein. Ich spiele mit dem PC meist, ein bisschen Internet und Chat, wenig Office.
Toll wären "erhabene/griffige" WASD Tasten oder zumindest gefärbte. Gibt es das was? Wenn es geht  nicht zu teuer.

Besten Dank
Snuggle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2007)

snuggle am 11.05.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Maus Pads/Gleiter: Ich meine die kleinen Rutschgleiter unter der Maus.
> Welche sind die besten und wo kann ich die kaufen?



kaufen kannst du in einigen wenigen, auf ""highend""zocker spezialisierte/moddingshops. welche die besten sind, ist schwer zu sagen - die wenigsten leute merken einen unterschied.

die praktischste lösung ist immer noch, sich von logitech n paar originale kostenlos zuschicken zu lassen.




> 2) Welche Tastatur ist zu Gamen am besten?



die, mit der du am besten klarkommst.
am markt sind auch einige mit z.b. gummierten wasd.

das einzige merkmal, dass man bei tasturen objektiv angeben kann, ist die haltbarkeit/stabilität (da ist vor allem cherry zu empfehlen, selbst logitech verbaut z.b. auf der g15 billige, nicht abriebsfeste tasten) und vielleicht noch das klare anschlagverhalten. (also dass der druckpunkt da liegt, wo auch die taste auslöst und das er sich bei jeder taste gleich bemerkbar macht. aber bei tastaturen mit linearem anschlag wirds da schon wieder schwierig und es gibt auch tastaturen, die die anschlaghärte der stärke der zugehörigen finger anpassen...)
alles andere - layout, größe, zusatztasten, art&umfang der programierbarkeit, farben, tastenform, art des anschlagverhaltens, tastenwiederstand, höhe, gewicht,... sind geschmackssache und was die einen als gut bewerten stört den anderen vielleicht eher.

im allgemeinen wäre anzumerken, dass man 90% der funktionen einer 50€ tastatur meist auch bei einer 15€ tastatur finden kann.


----------



## snuggle (13. Mai 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 11.05.2007 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> snuggle am 11.05.2007 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Kannst Du mir (oder jemand) ein Modell/Hersteller/Link nennen für eine Tastatur mit gummierten WASD Tasten? Ich glaube auch, sowas schon gesehen zu haben, aber mir fällt jetzt grad kein Modell ein.
Cherry ist gut, ich habe jetzt eine und das schon 5-6 Jahre. Sie ist eben nur nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß von Funktionen und Design her, daher suche ich was Neues.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2007)

ich hab bisher nur eine tastatur mit gummierten WASD gesehen, das wäre die hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=165777&showTechData=true

da KÖNNTE man vermuten, dass es für 20€ nicht unbedingt top ist - jedenfals für jemand, der sich sogar wegen unterschieden bei mausfüßen sorgen macht...  

ich persönlich spiele mit dem gedanken, mir eine logitech G11 zu holen. hauptsächlich wegen der beleuchteten tastatur. einzige hindernisse a) preis => 45€ sind für mich schon "teuer", da ich kein echter gamer bin...  b) abrieb der tasten. aber da weiß ich nicht, wie "schlecht" die nun sein sollen... bei meinen bisherigen logitechs hatte ich nie probleme. und ich hab seit 10 jahren alle 2-3 jahre ne neue.


----------



## Gunter (14. Mai 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 11.05.2007 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> die praktischste lösung ist immer noch, sich von logitech n paar originale kostenlos zuschicken zu lassen.


nur sind gleitpads und mausfüßchen (was du meinst) nicht dasselbe. ich hatte auch eine mx510, und mit "echten" mausgleitern unten dran war das ein ganz anderes gefühl als mit den normalen standardfüßchen von logitech.

ich würd mich hier mal umsehen, da gibts einige speziell für gewisse mäusetypen: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=31_1375


----------



## bullveyr (14. Mai 2007)

http://www.fuergamer.com/xanario/in...th=26&sessID=3dfd35833a68c52c6756982d11829de5

da hast du auch eine große Auswahl

http://www.fuergamer.com/xanario/xa...d=576&sessID=3dfd35833a68c52c6756982d11829de5

da hättest du "farbige" WASD-Tasten, ka ob die Tasta was taugt, einfach mal nach ein paar reviews googlen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 13.05.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> b) abrieb der tasten. aber da weiß ich nicht, wie "schlecht" die nun sein sollen... bei meinen bisherigen logitechs hatte ich nie probleme. und ich hab seit 10 jahren alle 2-3 jahre ne neue.



also wenn du alle 2-3jahre ne neue hast.... 
afaik hatte logitech bislang auch gelaserte tasten, die beschriftung kriegt man auch nach 10jahren nicht ab. bei g11/g15 hat man dagegen schon nach wenigen monaten von problemen gehört - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie gerade wegen der beleuchtung auf minderwertige, bedruckte tasten setzen (müssen)


----------



## snuggle (17. Mai 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 14.05.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 13.05.2007 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Logitech G15 finde ich ganz gut. Aber nachdem, was ich hier so gelesen habe (Beschriftung) und dem hohen Preis scheidet sie eher aus. Ich brauche auch nicht wirklich beleuchtete Tasten. 
Auf der Suche bin ich auf die ZMERC gestoßen 
http://www.ideazon.com/experience/MERC/

Hat die jemand und kann sagen wie die ist? Ungefähr sowas suche ich. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die extra Richtungstasten die selbe Kontrolle wie wsad geben. Sie scheinen mir die Kontrolle der Pfeiltasten mit dem leichten Zugriff auf die sonstigen benötigten Tasten zu kombinieren.


----------



## snuggle (17. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 13.05.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> da KÖNNTE man vermuten, dass es für 20€ nicht unbedingt top ist - jedenfals für jemand, der sich sogar wegen unterschieden bei mausfüßen sorgen macht...



Nun ja Sorgen nicht direkt:
Eigentlich bin ich mit den Gleiteigenschaften der MX518 auf meinem Pad zufrieden. Nur soll das auch so bleiben. Die letzte Maus musste ich, allerdings zugegeben nach ca. 2 Jahren moderatem Gaming Einsatz, tauschen, weil die Pads hinüber waren. Sicher hätte ich die auch tauschen können, aber mich hat zumindest mal eine Maus mit schaltbarer Auflösung interessiert. Laser war mir zu teuer.
Da mir die MX518 jetzt gut gefällt, wollt ich vorsorglich mal nach Gleitern schauen und vielleicht auch ausprobieren.


----------

